# [fdisk] Partition erweitern ...



## TommyMo (4. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute!

Ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich fdisk. Derzeit habe ich Windows und Ubuntu parallel installiert. Windows nutze ich lediglich für WOW und für sonst gar nichts. Bei der Installation von Windows habe ich 10gig für die Windowspartition für ausreichend empfunden ... jetzt geht mir allerdings der Platz aus. Windows ist auf das Minimum abgespeckt und ich habe ca. 1g frei. Würde aber gerne mehr Platz darauf verwenden, sagen wir permanent 5g frei oder so. 

Dazu möchte ich nun von meiner Linux Patition 4g abzwicken und der Windows Partition anhängen ohne neu aufsetzen zu müssen. Ist das mit fdisk möglich, wenn ja, wie Gibt es noch andere Tools die mir da weiterhelfen könnten (Partition Magic hab ich leider nicht zur Verfügung)? Ich habe schon per google danach gesucht, aber nichts brauchbares, außer Detailbeschreibungen von fdisk, gefunden. Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet! 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Sinac (4. Januar 2006)

Sowas geht AFAIK nur mit Partition Magic oder anderen kommerziellen Tools.


----------



## TommyMo (4. Januar 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwor ... mit fdisk ist also 100% ig nichts zu machen? 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Januar 2006)

fdisk kann das mein ich nicht, aber parted sollte Dir helfen koennen.


----------



## TommyMo (4. Januar 2006)

@Dennis:
Thx für die Antwort. Hm ... hast du selbst schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, oder ich weiß es eigentlich, dass das Rumhantieren und Ändern der Partitiontable ziemlich happig sein kann. Was ich im Moment überhaupt nicht brauchen kann ist ein Komplettneuaufsetzen meines Rechners   

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Januar 2006)

Ich hab damit selbst noch nichts gemacht, aber hier und da mal gelesen, dass parted sehr zuverlaessig sein soll. In Zusammenarbeit mit dem Frontend QTparted ist es wohl fast zu Partition Magic.
Eine Partitionstypen lassen sich aber wohl nur offline veraendern, was aber an sich kein grosses Problem darstellen sollte.


----------



## The Hacky (6. Januar 2006)

Am besten Du schnappst Dir ne Live-CD (z.B. Knoppix) und fährst deinen rechner damit hoch. Danach installierst Du noch GParted oder nutzt QTParted und repartionierst damit deine Platte fast so komfortabelwie mit kommerziellen Windoof-Proggs.
Der Weg über eine Live-CD ist nötig, da Du die Platten unmounten musst und dies im normalen Betrieb ja nicht möglich ist.
Ach ja, oder Du nutzt WoW einfach gleich über Ubuntu udn WineX oder Cedega.


----------

